# Your favorite Hanna-Barbera cartoon.



## The Wise Hound (Aug 4, 2010)

I love Tom and Jerry, I am currently watching it right now. 

I'm on Tom's side (catch that motherf-ing mouse man!)


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 4, 2010)

Tom and Jerry for life


----------



## Aden (Aug 4, 2010)

I think the only way someone could like Scooby Doo is if they've only seen two episodes


----------



## PoopFairy (Aug 4, 2010)

Tom and Jerry, oh yes.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> I think the only way someone could like Scooby Doo is if they've only seen two episodes


 
Or if they're wasted.  Or stoned.  Or both.

Also, Jetsons are the best, bitches.


----------



## The DK (Aug 4, 2010)

got to be tom and jerry


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 4, 2010)

where the fuck is jabberjaw

jesus christ


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 4, 2010)

Almost all H&B cartoons were the same. So, none of them. And I don't think Tom and Jerry is H&B(?)


----------



## The DK (Aug 4, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Almost all H&B cartoons were the same. So, none of them. And I don't think Tom and Jerry is H&B(?)



it was when they worked for mgm, but still them


----------



## Alstor (Aug 4, 2010)

The Pink Panther. Mainly just because I loved the music and the Pink Panther character.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 4, 2010)

The DK said:


> it was when they worked for mgm, but still them


 

I thought it was .... *struggles to remember* John Q Quicey (or something)

But all these shows H&B made are essentially recolorings


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> I think the only way someone could like Scooby Doo is if they've only seen two episodes


 
It gradually all became the same thing over and over again.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 4, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> It gradually all became the same thing over and over again.


 

Not the new one :3c


----------



## The Wise Hound (Aug 4, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> where the fuck is jabberjaw
> 
> jesus christ


 

That's why there is an other button! I told you I couldn't fit all out them in there!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 4, 2010)

Gotta be Tom and Jerry.  I *never* tire of them, but I hate the new ones.  Classic, plox.


----------



## The Wise Hound (Aug 4, 2010)

Poor Huckleberry, no one likes him...


----------



## sonicfan77 (Aug 4, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Gotta be Tom and Jerry.  I *never* tire of them, but I hate the new ones.  Classic, plox.



I watched a new one it was the most violent episode they ever  made. But classics are the best


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 4, 2010)

I watched way too many of them when I was little to be able to call a favorite. I grew up around tom and jerry every afternoon at 1:00.
And how dare you forget Hong Kong Phooey?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 4, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> I love Tom and Jerry, I am currently watching it right now.
> 
> I'm on Tom's side (catch that motherf-ing mouse man!)



You do realize Tom and Jerry were not created by Hanna-Barbera?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 4, 2010)

popeye even if he wasn't created by them.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2010)

Would The Powerpuff Girls count?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 4, 2010)

I picked Tom & Jerry
Tho The Pink Panther would be a close second.


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 4, 2010)

I grew up on the old Scooby Doo episodes


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You do realize Tom and Jerry were not created by Hanna-Barbera?



Thats whats I said 



SirRob said:


> Would The Powerpuff Girls count?



Fuck yeah



kyle19 said:


> I grew up on the old Scooby Doo episodes


 
LOL, cheesy plot formula XD


----------



## Conker (Aug 4, 2010)

So very hard. I love quite a few of them, but Tom and Jerry is the only one I have on DVD. So I voted that.

I love Pink Panther though, and just some of the random shorts he did that they play on Boomerang. Jetsons is great to. The guy has so many good cartoons.


----------



## Willow (Aug 4, 2010)

Why isn't this thing multiple choice?

I recall watching most if not all of these series, and a few others. I can't recall all of them though.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm glad Tom and Jerry is pwning all the rest. It totally deserves it.

I was just in DQ today watching it on their tv with a bunch of little kids and their moms, and we were all glued to the tv.
Now that's amazing.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Aug 5, 2010)

If The Banana Splits counts, then that hands down. 

Otherwise, Hong Kong Phooey.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

*after reading a list of all of their cartoons*

Oh wow, they made Dexter's Lab and Courage the cowardly dog.

My favorite will always be Dexter's Lab.



SirRob said:


> Would The Powerpuff Girls count?


 
NO!
_Reason: not Hanna-Barbera as far as I know. I loved that one though._


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 5, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'm glad Tom and Jerry is pwning all the rest. It totally deserves it.
> 
> I was just in DQ today watching it on their tv with a bunch of little kids and their moms, and we were all glued to the tv.
> Now that's amazing.


 
Amazing how a show with no(usually none anyway) talking can be so entertaining.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 5, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'm glad Tom and Jerry is pwning all the rest. It totally deserves it.


 
DOES NOT.  Jerry was such an evil little fucking tool.

Flying briefcase car.  Car that flies and folds into a motherfucking BRIEFCASE.  HOW CAN YOU BEAT THAT? You can't.


----------



## Nylak (Aug 5, 2010)

Always hated Tom and Jerry, even when I was little.  Never gleaned any entertainment value from it whatsoever.  Would have paid money to watch that bulldog eat both of them.

Of those listed, Scooby Doo was my favorite, primarily because I was too young to understand it sucked and now I just suffer from a bad case of nostalgia.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You do realize Tom and Jerry were not created by Hanna-Barbera?


 
Technically, yes. Tom & Jerry was created and directed by William Hannah and Joseph Barbera when they worked for MGM. They then broke off to form Hannah-Barbera in the late 1950's, however, MGM still owned the rights to the show, and a new director took over, Gene Deitch, if my memory serves correct, up until the 1960's when Chuck Jones took direction.

And my vote goes to good ol' Tom & Jerry. Classic cartoon violence at its best! 8D


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 5, 2010)

Tom & Jerry.

I cheer for Tom because Jerry is an evil douche who relies on deception and god-mode bodyguards to win.

I wish CN didn't throw out 90% of the episodes just cause people bawwed about it being offensive.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Would The Powerpuff Girls count?



Those were Hanna-Barbera creations?



Conker said:


> So very hard. I love quite a few of them, but Tom and Jerry is the only one I have on DVD. So I voted that.
> 
> I love Pink Panther though, and just some of the random shorts he did that they play on Boomerang. Jetsons is great to. The guy has so many good cartoons.



You mean *guy's*. Hanna-Barbera are two guys, not one.




Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Technically, yes. Tom & Jerry was  created and directed by William Hannah and Joseph Barbera when they  worked for MGM. They then broke off to form Hannah-Barbera in the late  1950's, however, MGM still owned the rights to the show, and a new  director took over, Gene Deitch, if my memory serves correct, up until  the 1960's when Chuck Jones took direction.
> 
> And my vote goes to good ol' Tom & Jerry. Classic cartoon violence at its best! 8D


 

Oh, I was thinking of MGM, never knew Hanna-Barbera worked for them in the beginning.





Stargazer Bleu said:


> Amazing how a show with no(usually none anyway) talking can be so entertaining.



Agreed. The shows were full of action, I don't think there was ever a slow episode. They also say, actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Aden (Aug 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Oh wow, they made Dexter's Lab and Courage the cowardly dog.


 
They made Courage?
I WANT TO CHANGE MY VOTE


----------



## RainLyre (Aug 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Almost all H&B cartoons were the same. So, none of them


 THIS

Also, they were all completely un-entertaining pieces of crap. I should know, they're on Boomerang 24/7 until the end of time.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You mean *guy's*. Hanna-Barbera are two guys, not one.


 
Actually, I think he means *"guys"*.


----------



## Viva (Aug 5, 2010)

Tom and Jerry, because they dedicated an episode to my favorite song in the universe.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Those were Hanna-Barbera creations?


"Original run November 18, 1998 â€“ March 25, 2005 

Created by animator Craig McCracken, the program was produced by Hannaâ€“Barbera until 2001 when Cartoon Network Studios took over production for Cartoon Network." -Wikipedia


----------



## selskie (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone remember Jetsons: The Movie? I had great fun with that movie when I was a kid although I'm not sure what I would think about it now. I think my favorite out out of the Hanna Barbara stuff is the Flintstones.

(Is there some unwritten law where Cartoon Network has to show the worst cartoons they can offer? I mean they own just about every cartoon ever but they usually show the lamest Flintstones episodes ever, like the ones with the Goddamned Gazoo.)

Oh and until I looked at Joe Barbara's IMDB page I never knew H&B made a cartoon based on the Schmoo from Lil' Abner. Huh what. Check this out, it's a cartoon about a shape shifting phallic blob that solves occult mysteries: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYT3zezajOM


----------



## JoeStrike (Aug 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I thought it was .... *struggles to remember* John Q Quicey (or something)



Fred Quimby was the producer of MGM's cartoons - which meant he basically worried about the money & had nothing to do with the toons, creative-wise.



SirRob said:


> "Original run November 18, 1998 â€“ March 25, 2005. Created  by animator Craig McCracken, the program was produced by Hannaâ€“Barbera  until 2001 when Cartoon Network Studios took over production for Cartoon  Network." -Wikipedia



In 1998 Bill Hanna was long dead and Joe Barbera was like in his late 80s & retired; _Dexter's_ & _PowerPuff_ were produced by the Hanna-Barbera _studio_, which in a year or three later ceased to exist.

Hey, you left Yogi Bear off the list - I mean, he's getting his own movie later this year... (uh, on second thought we will never mention this again), not to mention Wally Gator (I'm kinda fond of gators in general) & Jonny Quest (but I guess this poll only covers H-B anthro characters)


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 5, 2010)

As far as I remember, the Hannah-Barbera cartoons I liked the most as a kid were the Wally Gator shorts on The Hanna-Barbera New Cartoon Series. I can't quite remember why, possibly because I have a bit of a bias for reptiles and it was fun to see Wally think of new ways to escape all the time. I don't remember the cartoon very well, but my username was blatantly ripped off inspired by Wally Gator.

EDIT:
Wasn't Swat Kats a Hanna-Barbera cartoon? Because that one is pretty popular among furfags.


----------



## JoeStrike (Aug 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Wasn't Swat Kats a Hanna-Barbera cartoon? Because that one is pretty popular among furfags.



Again, from the H-B studio & not H-B themselves. The studio did another show at the same time, _2 Stupid Dogs_, (a laconic sheepdog and a hyper dachshund) which was freakin' _hilarious._ (Regular supporting character: a big dumb guy named 'Mr. Hollywood,' whose catchphrase was "aw, isn't that cute... _BUT IT'S WRONNG!!!"_)

Not only that, the back-up cartoon was a very funny, updated version of Secret Squirrel, _Super Secret Secret Squirrel_. (Unlike the original it was set in an entirely anthro universe - no humans allowed.)


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 5, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Again, from the H-B studio & not H-B themselves.)


 Oh yeah, of course. OP wasn't entirely clear, so I assumed anything made by the studio would count. I personally never did like Swat Kats. Tried watching a few episodes on YouTube, it seems to be suffering from 90's syndrome where everything has to be "radical" and "EXTREEEEEEME". Huge turn-off for me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh yeah, of course. OP wasn't entirely clear, so I assumed anything made by the studio would count. I personally never did like Swat Kats. Tried watching a few episodes on YouTube, it seems to be suffering from 90's syndrome where everything has to be "radical" and "EXTREEEEEEME". Huge turn-off for me.



I liked swat cats....


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 5, 2010)

I used to watch Tom & Jerry growing up.  I used to root for Tom because I couldn't stand that mouse.
I used to like watching Pirates of Darkwater.  Too bad the series was never finished.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Aug 5, 2010)

There's a reason Hanna-Barbera (particularly the 50s-80s stuff) is associated with the "Dark Ages" of animation....

With this in mind, though, I choose Tom & Jerry, even though that was made by MGM and in spite of the fact that to this very day, I have the hots for Velma. >>;

Though, I must profess that the new Scooby Doo on Cartoon Network has its moments of hilarity. Someone has to be in on the joke when Freddy was talking about his love of Traps (seriously, at one point, he even has a magazine called "Traps Illustrated" and stated he "only read the articles".)


----------

